# marvelon pill? ibs attacks? please help!!!!



## Evita (Jun 8, 2003)

I have been having IBS symptoms for the last 9 months.....This has been the worst last few weeks of my life....for the last 2 weeks, I have had D everytime I need to go to the bathroom and am in intense pain.....normally, I have C & D..alternating, but I have never had attacks for this long. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas as to why this keeps continuing.....2 weeks ago, I continued on my birth control pill....started a new package because I had to skip my period this month....2 days later...constant pain & D followed and still is following....I know that many of times, my attacks are triggered when I'm on my period....does anyone think that this is the reason my stomach is in chaos? because it feels that I should be on my period?...I also have been spotting for 4 days now...so maybe my stomach 'thinks' it's having a period??I also have been veryyy stressed these last few weeks b/c I have been going in for testings and my specialist is very cold and unapproachable....I've noticed that I've had excess acid...could this be another cause?I feel as if I am losing it...I am so hungry, even tho I am sticking to the 'safe foods' and I am mentally drained. I am on Dicetel, which was helping before I started taking the extra package of birth control pills....but now it seems completely ineffective!!! My specialist says she doesn't know anything right now until my results are in....but I don't think I can wait until next Friday....I have NEVER had constant attacks for 2 weeks...and I am feeling weaker and weaker as each day goes by...I am at university trying to keep up with school, but I am feeling more and more depressed and sick. If anyone can give me some input as to why they think these attacks have been triggered and what they would do to relieve the pain/symptoms that is over the counter??The worst part is, that I feel alone because noone seems to know what's wrong...I am seeing a counsellor soon to talk things out...but I think I would have peace of mind if I had an idea why this was happening and when will it stop!!!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I have been on Marvelon and it has been no different for me than other bc pills I have been on. If anything better. Be careful though...if you have a lot of IBS D, then your pill may be flushed through you and you may not be protected.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

shouldnt be a big deal to ask to change BCP's.. never hurts to try!







we all react differently to different pills


----------

